

Building Backbone.js/PHP based stack - jakejake
http://verysimple.com/2012/05/25/build-a-backbone-js-application-with-php/

======
code4pay
Nice, I think backbone and bootstrap type products are going to make builders
like this more practical and common.

~~~
jakejake
thanks for checking it out!

